# A beginners guide to asking for help



## Stoney Bud (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm working on a Master list of all the common questions asked by people when they either start a grow or experience problems during a grow.

I'd like to use this thread to expand on the list and refine it. Then, we can all use the same questions to ask and we'll all get familiar with the information given.

After each improvement, I can work on it until the last post in the thread will have a whole shit load of questions that can be asked as groups.

I'll arrange it so all of the "Dirt" questions are in a block, etc. Then if someone does post without enough information, we can help them out with a common list of questions.

Here's what there is so far:

*THE UNIVERSIAL QUESTION LIST* 

*This is a standard question list that you can use to help all of us, help you. *

*Please answer each question that could apply to your grow. Put the answers below each question please. *

*Please copy and paste this list into a saved file and use it to refer to when asking the group a question. *

*Please post only the questions and answers that apply to your grow. This will make answering your question much easier.*
WHEN ANSWERING, PLEASE POST THE ENTIRE QUESTION AND ANSWER FOR EASE OF READING. 


1. How tall are your plants now? 

2. How far from the lights are the tops of your plants? Is this a constant distance or have you changed it recently? 

3. How old are they? 

4. What strain are they? 

5. Did you start them from seed or clone? 

6. What type of containers are you using and what size are they in gallons?


*WHAT TYPE OF GROW DO YOU HAVE?*


7. Dirt? 

8. What mixture of dirt or type of dirt did you use? 

9. Is it a type that has added nutrients like "Miracle Grow"? 

10. What mixture of perlite, vermiculite and other additives have you used if any? 

11. Hydroponic? 


*WHAT TYPE OF HYDROPONIC SYSTEM DO YOU USE?*


12. Ebb and Flow 

13. NFT 

14. Bubbler/Deep Water 


*WHAT TYPE OF MEDIA DO YOU USE?* 


15. Gravel 

16. Hydroton 

17. Rockwool slab 


*WHAT TYPE OF LIGHTS DO YOU USE?* 


18. Fluorescent 

19. Halide

20. HPS 

21. Wattage? 

22. Ballast, is it digital or analog? 

23. Is it remote or in your grow area? 

24. What nutrients are you feeding your plants? 


*HYDROPONIC FERTS?*


25. What brand? What mix? What strength? 

26. How often, and when was the last time?


*SOIL FERTS?* 


27. What brand? What strength? What mix? 

28. How often, and when was the last time?


*ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS OF THE GROW AREA*


29. Do you use ventilation for your indoor grow? 

30. If so, what do you use? 

31. Do you use a fan?

32. What type of fan and where is it pointed? What speed? 

33. Temperature of the grow area?

34. Humidity of the grow area? 

35. Is CO2 being introduced? What method? 

36. Do you use Odor Control, (carbon, ionizer, ozone gen)? 

37. Do you use LST? HST?


----------

